# The wiggle dance



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Because I wish someone would have explained to me what this was lol. I got a mini video of it for those who dont know, sorry for the light flickering on and off the dogs kept playing in the background >.> Sneaking in on my yellow hm and choc hm pair the female is obviously dominant flaring at the male and wiggling to make him dance to occasionally nipping bossy woman 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4oA2XK92oU&feature=youtube_gdata876DSEW32


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww... rofl i love that little dance 
its what my pk is doing too


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its my favorite part


----------

